
Dating Apps Are Making Marriages Stronger - jonathanjaeger
https://www.wsj.com/articles/dating-apps-are-making-marriages-stronger-11567094310?mod=rsswn
======
marianicolae
If you want to listen to this article in audio, here's a link:
[https://www.listle.io/#/article/4030158252](https://www.listle.io/#/article/4030158252)

